# Filling large holes in MDF



## RogerS (10 Sep 2008)

Owing to an oversight (I blame the instructions), I've routed out the holes for my cabinet door in the wrong place. I've tried using two-part Unibond Repair Wood for Good to fill them prior to rerouting but the resulting plug doesn't adhere to the MDF very well. Is there any better stuff or is there something to put on the MDF first?

Thanks

Roger


----------



## mrbingley (10 Sep 2008)

What about making a paste of PVA & MDF sawdust ? 

Chris.


----------



## wizer (10 Sep 2008)

IIRC It's Epoxy if you want to rout over it again ?


----------



## CHJ (10 Sep 2008)

I have had success repairing MDF doors that have had hinges or fasteners ripped out by glueing in an MDF Plug (turned to size or shaped to fit) with ordinary PVA.


----------



## OPJ (10 Sep 2008)

You could always try turning an MDF plug (if you have a lathe, of course) that's slightly tapered around the edges, so that after you tap it in there won't be an obvious glue line (plus, you don't have to worry about turning an _exact_ fit!) :wink:


----------



## jasonB (10 Sep 2008)

The epoxy wood fillers usually work OK, Ronseal do one as well as this one from Cuprinol that I use, make sure the surgace is free from dust and push it well into the fibres. Bonda "supersoft" is also good if you can find it.

http://www.cuprinol.co.uk/products/ultr ... rview.html

Jason


----------



## RATWOOD (10 Sep 2008)

we use car two-part filler


----------



## joiner_sim (10 Sep 2008)

As already suggested cut an MDF plug and glue it in.

Two-part wood filler is usually quite good. Are you leaving it long enough before trying to re-route the hole? I would have said at least 30 minutes to set properly, before trying to re-route. I use the "Metolux Timbafil Premium Soft Stain 2 Part Wood Filler" A link to this can be found below and is the fourth item down the page. http://www.everbuild.co.uk/products/35,Fillers-and-Decorating-Sundries/37,Wood-Fillers/1

Hope this helps


----------



## RogerS (10 Sep 2008)

Thanks guys - great advice, as ever.


----------

